# Shop Made Router Table



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

Just wanted to share my router table project. 

Here is a link to some pictures and notes
Contemporary Furniture Plans » Blog Archive » Project – Router Table with Hinged Top

I also posted the plans here
Contemporary Furniture Plans » Blog Archive » Router Table with Hinged Top


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Very nice. Heavy duty too. Do you have a fence to go with it?
Looks very well made and should be able to handle anything.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job, Andre...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

supra8311 said:


> Just wanted to share my router table project.
> 
> Here is a link to some pictures and notes
> Contemporary Furniture Plans » Blog Archive » Project – Router Table with Hinged Top
> ...


hi Andre:

Interesting design. This is a good basic utility router table. You've solved some problems by attaching the router directly to the table top. But, how do you change bits? How do you handle oversized bits (i.e. 3" panel bits, etc.)? I don't see a hole for a safety pin when using bearings. 

I have to assume that you are using a clamped fence. I like the size, it is not difficult to attach feather boards and tall fences.

All that said, it meets your requirements and that's all that is important. Thanks for posting it. It gives everyone else more ideas for their next table.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice, Andre! Looks like a fine table that will serve You well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Graphicgr8s (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice utilitarian table.
I've got two tables myself. One is an actual cabinet I built about 10 years ago with the idea to mount my PC 7538 in. Never got around to doing that though. Found I liked it to much as a work table. The top is two 3/4" sheets glued up together with a laminate bothe sides. Nice large top too. My other "router table" is just a basic top about 2' x 2.5' and I just mounted my 690 onto a home made acrylic insert. The top just gets clamped to a fish tank stand I have laying around. Sounds crude, and it is but it works just as well as any other I've used. The home made mount has most of the features of the Woodpecker Plunge lift and cost me a whole lot less.


----------



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

Graphicgr8s said:


> Nice utilitarian table.
> I've got two tables myself. One is an actual cabinet I built about 10 years ago with the idea to mount my PC 7538 in. Never got around to doing that though. Found I liked it to much as a work table. The top is two 3/4" sheets glued up together with a laminate bothe sides. Nice large top too. My other "router table" is just a basic top about 2' x 2.5' and I just mounted my 690 onto a home made acrylic insert. The top just gets clamped to a fish tank stand I have laying around. Sounds crude, and it is but it works just as well as any other I've used. The home made mount has most of the features of the Woodpecker Plunge lift and cost me a whole lot less.


Do you have a picture of your table?


----------



## supra8311 (Oct 5, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> hi Andre:
> 
> Interesting design. This is a good basic utility router table. You've solved some problems by attaching the router directly to the table top. But, how do you change bits? How do you handle oversized bits (i.e. 3" panel bits, etc.)? I don't see a hole for a safety pin when using bearings.
> 
> ...


Allthunbs, 

I just take the router motor out of the base to change the bits. It really easy with the Bosch 1617. Regarding oversized bits, I don't have any.

I hope to build a tall clamped-on fence soon.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

supra8311 said:


> Just wanted to share my router table project.
> 
> Here is a link to some pictures and notes
> Contemporary Furniture Plans » Blog Archive » Project – Router Table with Hinged Top
> ...


Looks very sturdy. Should serve you well for years to come. I can not wait to build my own.

Thanks for taking time to share your ideas with us.


----------



## Graphicgr8s (Mar 9, 2010)

supra8311 said:


> Do you have a picture of your table?


No I sure don't. It's not something I generally think about shooting. It's really a simple cabinet I cobbled together. Heck it's not even finished. Bottom drawer has no front.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

supra8311 said:


> I just take the router motor out of the base to change the bits. It really easy with the Bosch 1617. Regarding oversized bits, I don't have any.
> 
> I hope to build a tall clamped-on fence soon.


That'll be handy. None of my routers will work that way. 

For the tall fence, 3/4" plywood parts, 2 @ 90 degree angle brackets a short base and a tall upright. Screw together tight so it won't warp. Clamp to the table from the edges. I clamp my featherboards to it.


----------



## Aryan (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi...,
Very Nice!!It's Looks very well made and should be able to handle anything for years to come.Thanks for sharing this informative post.....Nice sharing...keep it up


----------

